# Help Identify Better N Ben's Stove



## mattd860 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was given a Better'N Ben's Stove/Fireplace insert. The previous owner was using it as a free standing wood stove and welded legs on the bottom of it. It has an electric fan which he never used because the stove was never in a fireplace. The rough dimensions are 25"W X 27"L X 23"H (height does not include the homemade legs).

Does anybody know which model and year this is? Also, what is this worth?


----------



## webbie (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't put a model number on it, but it would have to be one of their later models as it looks nothing like their original units. The later models, like this, went more toward the look of the Fisher and all the other steel stoves of the time.

As far as value, I'd have to say very little because of the conversion and age. Building codes would suggest this cannot be legally installed in a residence, so it's value is only as a camp stove or something similar. I have a friend who uses an old stove like this out on his deck.....as an outdoor fireplace!


----------

